# Klipsch to Paradigm



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys i was just on here about 4 or 5 month ago and got some new klipsch icon xl series speakers and was wondering what you guy thought of paradigm . I was at my local shop and he gave me a demonstration and fell in love with the monitor series paradigms. Just wanted to know if i should switch or stay with klipsch


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am a huge fan of Paradigm and Monitor 7's were my first real Hifi Pair of Speakers. I purchased them my 1st Semester at UGA. From there I upgraded to Studio 100 V.2's, Studio CC and Servo 15 after University.

While I no longer own Paradigm's, I really think they are fantastic Speakers. Klipsch makes an excellent Speaker as well. Thanks to them being Horn Loaded, they are more efficient than Paradigm's. While I prefer the sound of Paradigm's, there are a vast number of Klipsch fans out there. What really matters is what you prefer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

The guy at the theater shop said they will almost be as efficient as the klipsch the new v.6 monitors anyway. Should i start with the mains or the center?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would personally start with the Mains, but it is totally up to you. The Klipsch Center Channel will sound quite different than the Paradigms, so I definitely recommend upgrading to a Paradigm CC as soon as funds permit.

Your Klipsch's should sell pretty easily and will help offset the money spent on the Paradigms. Audiogon is a great place to list used gear. We also have a Classified Forum here and of course there is Craigslist.
I would also see if any friends are family are in need of better Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for ur input i have a friend that is going to buy my klipsch im actually going to use a cerwin vega ls 5c as the center and ls 5 for the rear till i get the rest of my paradigm . And i have a klipsch sub too sw450 and it just keeps sounding better and better . Not quite as good as my svs that i will buy again soon.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Are you not happy with your Klipsch? While I do think Paradigm studio series sounds a whole lot better, buying a whole new set of speakers so early is kind of overkill.

If anything, maybe get a pair of the studio monitors for music play back, but use the Klipsch for movies.

Just an ideal.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I just realy liked the sound of the paradigms and they sounded awesome had a lot more bass response than my klipsch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Klipsch Icon X series are not really full range speakers, nor meant to be. They are made to be easily accommodated around large flat screen TVs and supplemented with a subwoofer or two. Of course the Paradigm Monitor Series will sound better at the low end. Even the Atom Monitor has about the same rated low frequency extension as the Klipsch XF-23. I'm assuming you don't have the XF-48 which approaches full range status (40 Hz -3 dB and 33 Hz -10 dB). If you like the sound of the Paradigm Monitor series it sounds like you are ready for a switch, enjoy!


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

My dad has a pair of first gen monitor 7's, I have a pair of Klipsch KG 4.2's 

Both are from around the same time period. 

I love them both but I prefer my KG's

I have not heard many of the new klipshes but I would prefer the paradigams over the klipshes I have heard.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
They really have much different tonal characteristics. Moreover, with the Klipsch's being far more efficient, it would be essential to level match a pair of KG 4.2 and a pair of Paradigm Monitor 7 as the Paradigm will require a higher volume level due to being less efficient.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

